# Built-ins paint..What do you use?



## Kali2024 (May 10, 2011)

OK so I would like to a build bookcase like this surrounding a passthrough from one room into another. Since they're going to be painted I am going to use birch plywood. Any suggestions on what kind of semi gloss/high gloss paint to use? Primer?









• I've read that latex causes something called "blocking" (I think thats what is called) which causes the paint to remain somewhat tacky even after several months.

• I've read that oil paint yellows over the years with sun exposure…

Is the info above accurate? If so what the heck should I use?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Most paint stores have a line of highly durable, latex paints that work well for highly used areas. On paint grade kitchen and bath cabinets, my finish guy sprays Kelly-Moore "Durapoxy".


----------



## TJU (Feb 16, 2011)

We used Sherwin williams pro clasic water based paint for all of our trim and built-ins. We sprayed most of it but also rolled some with a foam roller. It turned out great. Easy to use and good durability and no yellowing. We have 3 little kids and it cleans up nice. Stay away from "wal paint" even if it is high quality.

Tim


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Ditto what Sawkerf posted. I'd use a latex, they generally dry faster than oils.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

During the 70's, that was the best time of oil base paint to use.
Oil base paint is not the same as they use to be.

To answer your question about latex blocking. That is nothing new with latex. If you paint a door sides and during summer and winter you will have hard time to open it. Not only expand and contrast, its also tacky.

If the bookshelf will not have stuff taking off and put it on, then it is not a problem. If yes, then oil base paint is better to use. If the bookself will have sun exposure , it will be best for latex.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree what others said. Use a high quality semi-gloss or gloss latex with good block resistance.


----------



## Sorethumbs (Feb 25, 2011)

The best luck I've had is to coat the latex painted surface with 2 coats of water-based poly. No more sticking, none. It does change the look a bit, so do some testing to see if you like it. On a project like the one you posted it would be possible to poly only the shelves, even only the tops of the shelves.


----------



## Kali2024 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies.. VERY much appreciated!


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I like two coats of Zinzer BIN for primer, sanded glass smooth, then one or two coats of BM Satin Impervo in whatever shade you like. I prefer Dove White. Give a really hard smooth finish. You can do poly over it if you like if the piece is in a very high use high traffic location but the Satin Impervo is very durable and hard.


----------

